# best fixie crankset/bb for 230 pound guy for less than $200



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

What do you guys recommend? My buddy is pretty hard on stuff.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Err... Shimano Saint? 

That will guarantee bombproofness for anything. Otherwise, anything without a carbon spline will do.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

For a conversion or track frame?

Conversion? Just go with a good road crank, chainring on the inner position.

Track Frame? The boutique SS cranks are probably out... the new Truvativ track crank with external bb is supposed to be pretty tough. If he can stretch his budget, the most bomb proof track crank is the Sugino 75.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

asterisk said:


> For a conversion or track frame?
> 
> Conversion? Just go with a good road crank, chainring on the inner position.
> 
> Track Frame? The boutique SS cranks are probably out... the new Truvativ track crank with external bb is supposed to be pretty tough. If he can stretch his budget, the most bomb proof track crank is the Sugino 75.


It's a KHS Flight 100


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

$200 is sort of between the budget stuff (Sugino RD, house brands like IRO) and the solid performers (Sugino 75, Miche.) 

I have no personal experience with them but I've seen the Truvativ go for ~$230 w/ the bb cups so factoring in a bottom bracket that's near his budget. They were OEM parts on the Bianchi Pista concept before it got taken out of the line up and people seem to like them.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

asterisk said:


> $200 is sort of between the budget stuff (Sugino RD, house brands like IRO) and the solid performers (Sugino 75, Miche.)
> 
> I have no personal experience with them but I've seen the Truvativ go for ~$230 w/ the bb cups so factoring in a bottom bracket that's near his budget. They were OEM parts on the Bianchi Pista concept before it got taken out of the line up and people seem to like them.


Do you have a link to these Truvativ cranks? I couldn't find them on the Truvativ/SRAM site. Thanks!

Oh, and are the IRO cranks Sugino RDs?


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

There is this, 130 bcd, has a Bontrager label:
http://www.bikemannetwork.com/biking/p/CLOSEOUT/CC-CRTRACK

or the "real" Truvativ track crank in 144 bcd:
http://www.bikemannetwork.com/biking/p/COMPCRKTRACK/CR2462


----------



## redxj (Oct 22, 2005)

crumjack said:


> or the "real" Truvativ track crank in 144 bcd:
> http://www.bikemannetwork.com/biking/p/COMPCRKTRACK/CR2462


The above posts are referring to this crank. It has been on the market for a relatively short period of time compared to most others. I have never used, but hear good things about them. I don't know how ruff you buddy is on stuff, but at 6'6" 270lbs my multiple sets of Sugino 75s are holding up great.


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

The Sugino 75's seem to be cheaper than the Truvativs.

Here are the Sugino's for $216.77.

Here are the Truvativ Omnium's for $222.98 (same as Bikeman linked above).

Neither include a bottom bracket. Personally, I would go with the Suginos. Cleaner, more classic look and a square taper BB.


----------



## redxj (Oct 22, 2005)

khill said:


> The Sugino 75's seem to be cheaper than the Truvativs.
> 
> Here are the Sugino's for $216.77.
> 
> ...


I found the Omnium's on Ebay for BIN of $184.64 + shipping. That doesn't include the GXP cups which you will need. I found those on Ebay for $35 + shipping. However, for a Sugino 75 the matching bottom bracket is $7 so in the long run the Sugino 75 setup will be more expensive unless you get lucky with used items from someone you know or Ebay.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Yeah, the Sugino bottom brackets are around $80 for the 75 model and $60 for the MS-68 model. You can also use a symmetrical Campy road sealed bottom bracket if you can find one. I have tons of miles on my 75s and they've been great but they're closer to $300 with both cranks and BB.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

or you can buy that Saint Crank with external BB for like 140 for the set!


----------



## Val_Garou (Apr 30, 2002)

CleavesF said:


> or you can buy that Saint Crank with external BB for like 140 for the set!


Keep pushing it if you want, but I don't think it's gonna pass the style test with this crew.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Convert an Ultegra/Chorus/Centaur road double with the outer chainring removed and some short stack chainring bolts. They'll be plenty strong and probably cheaper than any dedicated fixie crank.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (May 8, 2007)

I'm a big guy (bigger than your friend), and although I have do ride some square taper cranks I don't put them on any bikes that I ride hard. I'm a big fan of external bearing bottom brackets with the 2-piece splined cranks. 

The Truvativ Stylo 1.1 is a nice singlespeed crank for about $150 including BB. I ride it on my mountain bike and it is rock solid. Nice change after I rounded off a few square tapers.

SRAM Rival road crankset is another option, they look more "roady" than the Stylo, and also go for under $200 with BB. I have that one on my (geared) road bike.

I ride 180's but for a fixie, I believe those cranks go as short as 170. 

For the ultimate in bomber-ness, go with Profile Racing cranks. My favorite cranks of all time, but probably overkill for a road bike. 

Regards, 
Anthony


----------

